# Confessions of a soapmaker



## LilianNoir (Oct 1, 2020)

So, a few weeks ago, as I was contemplating holding onto yet _another_ plastic container because "I could use this in soap!", it occurred to me how soap making has changed how I perceive and interact with things in my life now. LOL
I mean, this isn't new. I think it happens to anyone who starts a hobby. But I also have learned that I am not alone in how soapmaking kind of consumes my thoughts, and has changed how I think.
And I thought it would be...funny, amusing, cute to make a "you might be a soapmaker if../funny things soapmakers doconfessions of a soapmaker" list. And from there, I thought others might like to add to it.

So here's mine:

You look at plastic containers in a completely different light now. What once was trash now becomes "can I make a mold out of this??" or "can I use this to hold solution"?
You are OBSESSED with plastic recycling codes. "is that a #5?? Gimme! I can use that!
You don't use your oven for food because  you'll need it later for CPOP, you might CPOP, or you already have several soap loaves in it
You see a picture, photo, object,  ANYTHING and immediately think "I could make soap that looks like that" and then start figuring out how to make it work
You see anything that is remotely square, rectangular, circular and already assume it's soap
If it looks edible to other people (e.g. fudge, candy, cake), it looks like soap to you
You have OPINIONS about Brambleberry
You are 100% ruined for commercial bath and body products (LUSH, I'm looking at you)
and you have OPINIONS on commercial bath and body companies too.
It doesn't matter how many micas/colorants/fragrance oils/essential oils you already own you NEED at least half a dozen more.

 
What are yours?


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 1, 2020)

You look at anything with shelves and think...that would be good for soap!


----------



## LilianNoir (Oct 1, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> You look at anything with shelves and think...that would be good for soap!


yessss! This.


----------



## tommysgirl (Oct 1, 2020)

All of this! ☝☝☝☝ Looking at the roses my husband got me for our anniversary last week and feeling like I should be able to dry the petals and use them at least on a soap top. And I can't throw away the tubes from inside the paper towel rolls or a Pringles can!


----------



## SPowers (Oct 1, 2020)

You look at something and think "I can use this to make a unique design on the top of my soap"!


----------



## dibbles (Oct 1, 2020)

You compare what you are stirring while cooking or baking to trace ...sauces, soups, batter, dough, cement.....


----------



## Zing (Oct 1, 2020)

You just want to re-watch "one" YouTube video on a swirling technique only to climb out of the rabbit hole at dawn and realize you have to go to work.  (Heard that from a friend.)


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 1, 2020)

This is really true. Just today someone put a picture on Facebook of a butterscotch fudge they made and I thought it was soap at first!


----------



## KimW (Oct 1, 2020)

You order soup with your Chinese takeout just to have the container, not because you really want soup...


----------



## LilianNoir (Oct 1, 2020)

Zing said:


> You just want to re-watch "one" YouTube video on a swirling technique only to climb out of the rabbit hole at dawn and realize you have to go to work.  (Heard that from a friend.)


I am OFFENDED, Zing, that you are somehow watching what I do at home      




SPowers said:


> You look at something and think "I can use this to make a unique design on the top of my soap"!


Yessss. I forgot that one. I've taken to hoarding, um, collecting, plastic utensils for just that. 




KimW said:


> You order soup with your Chinese takeout just to have the container, not because you really want soup...


Those containers are the best. I use them to separate batter for small batches!

One I forgot:
You have a particular, specific brand of spatula (and opinions about spatulas) that you prefer to use.
(Also, an obsession with scraping)

My life CHANGED when I finally found spatulas with a thin enough edge to properly scrape my containers

Also:
when looking at any edible liquid or puree you think "I can put this in soap? _Should _I put this in soap?? Ok, but, what if I did???"


----------



## Zing (Oct 2, 2020)

LilianNoir said:


> I am OFFENDED, Zing, that you are somehow watching what I do at home


Yep! You are the friend I referenced.

Reading this thread I realize I too am obsessed with scraping.  Please share details about your life-changing spatula find.  Must. Get. Every. Drop.


----------



## GemstonePony (Oct 2, 2020)

Zing said:


> Yep! You are the friend I referenced.
> 
> Reading this thread I realize I too am obsessed with scraping.  Please share details about your life-changing spatula find.  Must. Get. Every. Drop.


Also awaiting details of life-changing spatula.

Also, I can't be the only one looking really hard at non-liquid consumables as well. I'm not curious enough to actually try it, and there's got to be a good reason I've never heard of it, but I wonder if gooey, stringy cheese would lend any elasticity to soap. And what's the worst that could happen if a handful of semisweet chocolate chips got melted into my oils? And if rice and rice water makes nice soap, what about potatoes and potato water? 
I'm not currently ambitious enough to try soaping any of this, but these are the types of thoughts that run through my head.


----------



## AliOop (Oct 2, 2020)

My soapy confessions are In this thread.


----------



## PaganArts (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm probably driving my boyfriend crazy, I see something and tell him don't throw that away I'm saving it for soap. I just saved a bunch of individual apple sauce containers to mix colors in.


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 2, 2020)

I “steal” the chopsticks that ppl dont use at work.


----------



## earlene (Oct 2, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> I “steal” the chopsticks that ppl dont use at work.


Yeah, chopsticks are great.  I used to use them for all sorts of things, often bonsai & houseplant related.  Now they they're mostly for soapy stuff.  Oh, and of course for eating; I do use them for eating as well, but not the same ones.


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 2, 2020)

earlene said:


> Yeah, chopsticks are great.  I used to use them for all sorts of things, often bonsai & houseplant related.  Now they they're mostly for soapy stuff.  Oh, and of course for eating; I do use them for eating as well, but not the same ones.


I go into the breakroom and am like why doesn't any body use chopsticks? Fine. I will take them LOL. I like them for eating too LOL.

I don't know anything about bonsai, but have used them for my orchids. Not as pretty as the green sticks, but they serve their purpose when something pops up unexpectedly. 

I have flat-ended skewers, they work good too. I used one to mark a spot on my cheese cutter. So far it is holding up well with some gorilla glue.


----------



## JoyfulSudz (Oct 2, 2020)

I walk past a garden or a bakery, or inhale the spices while cooking and think, "That would be a wonderful soap fragrance!"


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 2, 2020)

I've mostly gotten over my need to accumulate stuff for soap making, except for one thing.  My husband sends boxes of fruit from Harry and David to friends and clients. And of course if he orders for others, he orders some for us too. 

So what to do with those really nice, sturdy shipping boxes after the fruit is gone? Well, they are PERFECT for curing, storing, and transporting my soap.

I MUST have EVERY box IMMEDIATELY when it's empty. They are mine, ALL MINE!  I guard my precious hoard of H&D boxes jealously.


----------



## LilianNoir (Oct 2, 2020)

Re: the spatulas, I don't know if it's this particular brand (although it's the  brand that was linked to me when I asked another soaper about it) or if it's the size, but the "MOACC" brand of spatula, on Amazon, the 8.5" size has an edge that is thin enough to properly scrape. I haven't tried the 11" size. That's the size my other spatulas are and I find their edge too blunt.


----------



## LilianNoir (Oct 2, 2020)

DeeAnna said:


> I've mostly gotten over my need to accumulate stuff for soap making, except for one thing.  My husband sends boxes of fruit from Harry and David to friends and clients. And of course if he orders for others, he orders some for us too.
> 
> So what to do with those really nice, sturdy shipping boxes after the fruit is gone? Well, they are PERFECT for curing, storing, and transporting my soap.
> 
> I MUST have EVERY box IMMEDIATELY when it's empty. They are mine, ALL MINE!  I guard my precious hoard of H&D boxes jealously.


OOOOH. I'd be all over those boxes too.
Now I want fruit from H&D AND the box. LOL.


----------



## msunnerstood (Oct 2, 2020)

Dollar Tree has a whole new meaning since I started making soap. If my son comes with me and he catches me holding and looking at something in the aisle he walks up and says "Yes Mom, of course, you can use it for your soap" grabs it and puts it in the cart, and keeps walking. He doesn't even look at the item, he just knows I'll stand there hemming and hawing and we'll never get out of there.


----------



## maxine289 (Oct 2, 2020)

DeeAnna said:


> I've mostly gotten over my need to accumulate stuff for soap making, except for one thing.  My husband sends boxes of fruit from Harry and David to friends and clients. And of course if he orders for others, he orders some for us too.
> 
> So what to do with those really nice, sturdy shipping boxes after the fruit is gone? Well, they are PERFECT for curing, storing, and transporting my soap.
> 
> I MUST have EVERY box IMMEDIATELY when it's empty. They are mine, ALL MINE!  I guard my precious hoard of H&D boxes jealously.


yes, harry & david boxes are excellent for soap.  i grab them whenever i can get them from people i know.  otherwise i scope out shoe boxes, but h & d are a zillion times better.


----------



## Basil (Oct 3, 2020)

You start reading the most recent news on your phone but instead get diverted to see if anything new has been posted on the soap making forum lol


----------



## aquamorgan (Oct 4, 2020)

GemstonePony said:


> Also awaiting details of life-changing spatula.
> 
> Also, I can't be the only one looking really hard at non-liquid consumables as well. I'm not curious enough to actually try it, and there's got to be a good reason I've never heard of it, but I wonder if gooey, stringy cheese would lend any elasticity to soap. And what's the worst that could happen if a handful of semisweet chocolate chips got melted into my oils? And if rice and rice water makes nice soap, what about potatoes and potato water?
> I'm not currently ambitious enough to try soaping any of this, but these are the types of thoughts that run through my head.


I see "things" differently now and constantly wondering if anything in my fridge and pantry can be incorporated into soap making.  So I tried them out in a small batches.  So far, I tried purple rice, parsley, oolong tea, tomato paste, celery, cucumber, coffee, cocoa powder...etc.  Aside from that, I have all the symptoms described by @LilianNoir


----------



## Loran (Oct 4, 2020)

Omg this is great!! For me, now I look forward to the weekend evenings devoted now to making soap! I find myself instead of playing games on my phone, spending time researching and reading anything soap related. Hard to do with a 15month old daughter!


----------



## LilianNoir (Oct 4, 2020)

Cleaning out the fridge today...I realized that I have nearly an entire shelf occupied with soapmaking oils and butters. (I got DOS twice that I'm pretty sure was from olive oil in my pantry, which is near a window that gets sun, I'm pretty sure a 5 year old with a crayon could've designed this place better, so now I keep all oils and butters with translucent packaging in the fridge)


----------



## Zing (Oct 5, 2020)

msunnerstood said:


> Dollar Tree has a whole new meaning since I started making soap. If my son comes with me and he catches me holding and looking at something in the aisle he walks up and says "Yes Mom, of course, you can use it for your soap" grabs it and puts it in the cart, and keeps walking. He doesn't even look at the item, he just knows I'll stand there hemming and hawing and we'll never get out of there.


This is me!  Thrift stores and dollar stores -- I'll just pop in and see what I can use in my soap shop....  You're raising a good son.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Oct 7, 2020)

LilianNoir said:


> Re: the spatulas, I don't know if it's this particular brand (although it's the  brand that was linked to me when I asked another soaper about it) or if it's the size, but the "MOACC" brand of spatula, on Amazon, the 8.5" size has an edge that is thin enough to properly scrape. I haven't tried the 11" size. That's the size my other spatulas are and I find their edge too blunt.




I bought red Betty Crocker spatulas at the dollar store, they are thin edged and give me a clean scrape.  I also use them to make my tops pretty!


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 7, 2020)

DeeAnna said:


> I MUST have EVERY box IMMEDIATELY when it's empty. They are mine, ALL MINE!  I guard my precious hoard of H&D boxes jealously.


I have two boxes of H&D Pears sitting here and yep I love those boxes, almost as much as the Pears.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Oct 7, 2020)

I use the boxes that come from the meat delivery, I can cure my soaps vertically when I use a loaf mold.


----------



## Highfive (Oct 8, 2020)

PaganArts said:


> I'm probably driving my boyfriend crazy, I see something and tell him don't throw that away I'm saving it for soap. I just saved a bunch of individual apple sauce containers to mix colors in.


Good idea with apple sauce containers to mix color. Never though about that. More stuff to accumulate


----------



## TashaBird (Oct 8, 2020)

@LilianNoir the spatula struggle is real! I thought I had 4 that I liked, but I’ve realized I only have one. Too hard an edge, or too hard an angle. I’m in the market.
I now wander the restaurant supply store looking for soap things.
And... I now save slightly used paper towels in a plastic container for wiping out dirty soap dishes. There! I said it! I use SO many!! They’re only lightly used, and I’m wearing gloves, and the dishes still are going to get washed. This way they get one more use.


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 8, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> @LilianNoir the spatula struggle is real! I thought I had 4 that I liked, but I’ve realized I only have one. Too hard an edge, or too hard an angle. I’m in the market.
> I now wander the restaurant supply store looking for soap things.
> And... I now save slightly used paper towels in a plastic container for wiping out dirty soap dishes. There! I said it! I use SO many!! They’re only lightly used, and I’m wearing gloves, and the dishes still are going to get washed. This way they get one more use.


I hate buying paper towels lol. So yeah...i have saved slightly used ones too


----------



## AliOop (Oct 8, 2020)

Yup, I’m cheap and hate buying paper towels, too! So I now save all my old dish towels and t-shirts for soap rags to wipe out all the soap dishes and utensils.

Used rags and dishes are piled up in my dirty-soap-stuff box (a big Costco fruit-packing case) till I am almost out, which takes 2- 3 batches for me. The rag-wiped soap dishes are degreased enough to run through the dishwasher or wash by hand. The rags with now-saponified soap streaks go in the washing machine with hot water, some borax powder, no additional soap, and vinegar in the rinse container.


----------



## earlene (Oct 8, 2020)

Paper towels here, too, because I don't like putting anything that is oily or greasy into my washing machine.

So the oily residue gets a good wiping with a paper towel.  I re-use paper towels until they can't be re-used again. Sometimes 6-10 times, depending on the lighter-use events.  If they get wet with only water or tea, I let them dry before the next use unless I need to clean up a messy or very dirty spill.  The final usage tends to be to wipe out oily, greasy residue inside a frying pan, the wok, or a soaping vessel.  Since going to a much lower SF, though, my soaping vessels don't end up being as oily as they used to be in the beginning.

My niece, an avid crafter, mostly with needlework related things, gave me a roll of re-usable cloth (cotton flannel) paper-towel substitute.  They have plastic snaps on each end and each 'towel' snaps to the next one.  The purpose is to put them on a paper towel roll and thus never have to toss out a paper towel again.  Difficult as they are to use (snaps just don't disengage with a flip of the wrist they way a scored paper towel does from the roll), and thier limited absorbancy (lightweight flannel), I still like the idea of them.  And I do use them in the soaping area, mostly to spread out to protect surfaces from batter splatter, but also to clean-up as needed, while avoiding saturating them with oily residue (because then I'd have to toss them in the trash.)


----------



## Highfive (Oct 8, 2020)

earlene said:


> Paper towels here, too, because I don't like putting anything that is oily or greasy into my washing machine.
> 
> So the oily residue gets a good wiping with a paper towel.  I re-use paper towels until they can't be re-used again. Sometimes 6-10 times, depending on the lighter-use events.  If they get wet with only water or tea, I let them dry before the next use unless I need to clean up a messy or very dirty spill.  The final usage tends to be to wipe out oily, greasy residue inside a frying pan, the wok, or a soaping vessel.  Since going to a much lower SF, though, my soaping vessels don't end up being as oily as they used to be in the beginning.
> 
> My niece, an avid crafter, mostly with needlework related things, gave me a roll of re-usable cloth (cotton flannel) paper-towel substitute.  They have plastic snaps on each end and each 'towel' snaps to the next one.  The purpose is to put them on a paper towel roll and thus never have to toss out a paper towel again.  Difficult as they are to use (snaps just don't disengage with a flip of the wrist they way a scored paper towel does from the roll), and thier limited absorbancy (lightweight flannel), I still like the idea of them.  And I do use them in the soaping area, mostly to spread out to protect surfaces from batter splatter, but also to clean-up as needed, while avoiding saturating them with oily residue (because then I'd have to toss them in the trash.)


@ member 20849 Do you mind showing a picture of the roll of re-usable cloth (cotton flannel)


----------



## TashaBird (Oct 9, 2020)

Funny, I posted that, and then. All day I was like “omg, they probably all think I’m gross”.  I’d been waiting to buy some microfiber towels to try. After reading this, I’m thinking of cutting up some old shirts and rags and trying those. I do wash out my pipettes and use them several times before they break. I want to use old yogurt tubs for batter, but I love the pointy spout end of my measuring cups.


----------



## AliOop (Oct 9, 2020)

earlene said:


> Paper towels here, too, because I don't like putting anything that is oily or greasy into my washing machine.


That's why I let the towels sit for a few days before washing them. That way, there is little to no residual oil or grease - just saponified soap streaks.


----------



## earlene (Oct 10, 2020)

Highfive said:


> @ member 20849 Do you mind showing a picture of the roll of re-usable cloth (cotton flannel)



HighFive, I'll come back to that later, but yes I will be happy to do so.

Actually let me link these here instead, because it is faster that way:









						Unpaper Towel DIY (They Are Reuseable!)
					

Lately I have been challenging myself to find spots in the house where we can eliminate waste and swap out a reusable item where we would normally do a disposable option (here’s a great post with lots of our reusable favorites), and I’ve decided to tackle my kitchen first! One item that most of us…




					abeautifulmess.com
				








__





						Reusable Paper Towels With Snaps - Etsy
					

Check out our reusable paper towels with snaps selection for the very best in unique or custom, handmade pieces from our linens shops.




					www.etsy.com
				






			https://tinyurl.com/y5pjr39g


----------



## earlene (Oct 10, 2020)

AliOop said:


> That's why I let the towels sit for a few days before washing them. That way, there is little to no residual oil or grease - just saponified soap streaks.



For me, that works for the soap batter with a low SF, but not for the higher SF batter, and not for the vessels that have mostly oil.  When I re-package my oils (large containers to smaller containers), those vessels never have soap batter in them, so it's only oil, and I do clean them prior to re-use after they are emptied, of course.


----------



## TashaBird (Oct 10, 2020)

I do a %5 SF, so even if I let the towels/rags sit for a few days to saponify, there will be a good amount of oils and fats. Is there a laundry equivalent of Dawn? Unscented preferably, but super grease cutting. I usually use the kinda natural stuff. Is adding borax to laundry helpful for that? (‘Ve got borax around for growing crystals on stuff.)


----------



## earlene (Oct 10, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> I do a %5 SF, so even if I let the towels/rags sit for a few days to saponify, there will be a good amount of oils and fats. Is there a laundry equivalent of Dawn? Unscented preferably, but super grease cutting. I usually use the kinda natural stuff. Is adding borax to laundry helpful for that? (‘Ve got borax around for growing crystals on stuff.)


I use PS80 for stain removal.  Perhaps it would be a good emulsifier for those oily towels & rags, TashaBird, if you have any.  Personally, though I wouldn't add a lot of it to a washing machine, so if you pre-soak them in a bucket of hot water with PS80 that might help.  It's too much trouble to do this regularly, IMO, but each to her own.


----------



## Rsapienza (Oct 10, 2020)

They also make bamboo paper towels that can be washed and re-used. I have a crate under the sink of cut up white towels that I use for cleaning up. I toss them in their own little laundry tub and when I accumulate enough, throw them in the washer with some bleach. I just don't really see the need to use paper towels. I'm trying to "go green" where I can. 
I find myself swirling when I'm cooking and/or baking. Any slightly thickened substance gets swirl patterns...LOL


----------



## TashaBird (Oct 21, 2020)

Ok, how many shopping carts are you curating?


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 21, 2020)

OMG Im not alone'!  All In The Life Of A Soaper.. Empty Paper Towel Rolls' that would make the perfect small round disc for embeds.  Dollar store is my favorite place for soaping supply's. spatulas gotta be one piece that doesn't come apart in my soap! Stickers wrapping paper & such is now for soaping.  I dream about soap' when my soap is curing in the first 24 hours its all im thinking about. If i'm not making soap' Im thinking about soap.   when ive filled up my storage space' Im thinking Ive gotta sale this soap' so I can make room for newly made soap. Yes I've become a soap snob' towards big soap company's.

Best Of All Ive Found This Site' & My Tribe!!


----------



## violets2217 (Oct 21, 2020)

LilianNoir said:


> I am OFFENDED, Zing, that you are somehow watching what I do at home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watch soap making YouTube videos to pass the time at work and tonight I was watching an in the pot swirl and the bottom of the pot was on camera and as she finished the poor I thought “Wow she’s a good scraper! She didn’t miss a drop. I wonder what kind of spatula she’s using?” I may already own 12 of the best one pice silicone spatulas... but if I had a few like her’s I’d be set!


----------



## LilianNoir (Oct 21, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> Ok, how many shopping carts are you curating?


 

I'm using no small portion of the fridge to store unsat oils. Sometimes, when we get to the end of the month, before I do my grocery shopping, we have more soaping oils in the fridge than actual food.


----------



## TashaBird (Oct 21, 2020)

LilianNoir said:


> I'm using no small portion of the fridge to store unsat oils. Sometimes, when we get to the end of the month, before I do my grocery shopping, we have more soaping oils in the fridge than actual food.


Am I supposed to be doing that?!


----------



## LilianNoir (Oct 21, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> Am I supposed to be doing that?!


you don't have to. I have a small kitchen and limited space where I'm at. I was storing oils in my pantry, but it's near a window and gets kind of warm, so out of an over-abundance of caution(and after getting DOS twice) I started keeping my unsat oils in the fridge. I keep my butters in there too but mostly because I have the space. lol.


----------



## TheGecko (Oct 21, 2020)

For those talking about towel issues I have one word for you...microfiber.

I got tired of wasting paper towels and they really didn't work all that well...wet or dry they just seemed to smear everything around.  So one day I accidently grabbed one of my micofiber dust towels instead of a regular dish towels and WOW...it really sucked up the dispersed mica I had just spilt.  I was then going to toss it in the washer, but decided to rinse it out with a bit of Dawn and water and again...WOW.  Not a trace of mica and the towel didn't feel oily.

Went to Amazon and ordered these: Microfiber Towels.  I absolutely love them!


----------



## LilianNoir (Oct 21, 2020)

TheGecko said:


> For those talking about towel issues I have one word for you...microfiber.
> 
> I got tired of wasting paper towels and they really didn't work all that well...wet or dry they just seemed to smear everything around.  So one day I accidently grabbed one of my micofiber dust towels instead of a regular dish towels and WOW...it really sucked up the dispersed mica I had just spilt.  I was then going to toss it in the washer, but decided to rinse it out with a bit of Dawn and water and again...WOW.  Not a trace of mica and the towel didn't feel oily.
> 
> Went to Amazon and ordered these: Microfiber Towels.  I absolutely love them!


I think those are the same ones I have! I love them! 
I scrape my containers as much as possible and then use the microfiber to wipe clean, and so it's not a lot of oil. the microfiber cloths have made clean up a lot easier.


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 21, 2020)

Rsapienza said:


> They also make bamboo paper towels that can be washed and re-used. I have a crate under the sink of cut up white towels that I use for cleaning up. I toss them in their own little laundry tub and when I accumulate enough, throw them in the washer with some bleach. I just don't really see the need to use paper towels. I'm trying to "go green" where I can.
> I find myself swirling when I'm cooking and/or baking. Any slightly thickened substance gets swirl patterns...LOL



May I ask what brand you use? We've tried a couple and they were terrible - didn't absorb and shrank incredibly after a single wash.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Oct 21, 2020)

I cut the toes out of my old socks to use as arm protectors instead of wearing long sleeves so if I get soap or lye on my "sleeve" I can just whip it off and grab another mutilated sock from the box. My mom almost threw out my mutilated sock box because she thought they were trash. My family thinks I'm insane for keeping them. lol


----------



## Laura Vohs (Oct 21, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> Ok, how many shopping carts are you curating?


Oh my, someone should keep me away from online shops! I currently have items in the shopping carts at WSP, Nurture, Nature's Garden, and Mad Micas. Of course at the end of the month when I can actually  make a purchase, there will be a whole lotta tears as I have to cut down the lists.



TheGecko said:


> For those talking about towel issues I have one word for you...microfiber.
> 
> I got tired of wasting paper towels and they really didn't work all that well...wet or dry they just seemed to smear everything around.  So one day I accidently grabbed one of my micofiber dust towels instead of a regular dish towels and WOW...it really sucked up the dispersed mica I had just spilt.  I was then going to toss it in the washer, but decided to rinse it out with a bit of Dawn and water and again...WOW.  Not a trace of mica and the towel didn't feel oily.
> 
> Went to Amazon and ordered these: Microfiber Towels.  I absolutely love them!


Ok, I am buying these tonight. Seriously. After forking over almost $300 to the plumber for a clogged kitchen pipe which was apparently caused by solidified fat and oils, I am never putting anything down the drain from my soap dishes again, just in case that's what caused it.. Plus, those colorful microfiber towels are too cute!


----------



## AliOop (Oct 22, 2020)

CatahoulaBubble said:


> I cut the toes out of my old socks to use as arm protectors instead of wearing long sleeves so if I get soap or lye on my "sleeve" I can just whip it off and grab another mutilated sock from the box. My mom almost threw out my mutilated sock box because she thought they were trash. My family thinks I'm insane for keeping them. lol


I do this, too! I thought I made up this trick so it cracks me up that someone else had the same thought.


----------



## TashaBird (Oct 22, 2020)

CatahoulaBubble said:


> I cut the toes out of my old socks to use as arm protectors instead of wearing long sleeves so if I get soap or lye on my "sleeve" I can just whip it off and grab another mutilated sock from the box. My mom almost threw out my mutilated sock box because she thought they were trash. My family thinks I'm insane for keeping them. lol


That is brilliant! I’m constantly getting little zingers between my gloves and my sleeves where there’s a gap. They hurt! This is the solution!!!


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Oct 22, 2020)

Well I'd looked into buying arm protectors, they do make them, but they were stupidly insane and then when I was doing laundry I saw a sock that had a hole and was going to toss it but then I was like.. hmmm I can put this on my arm. So I just cut the seam where the toes are. I can slip the gloves over the bottom around my wrist and the elastic keeps it up on my arms. I guess necessity is the mother of insane inventions. lol


----------



## AliOop (Oct 22, 2020)

CatahoulaBubble said:


> Well I'd looked into buying arm protectors, they do make them, but they were stupidly insane and then when I was doing laundry I saw a sock that had a hole and was going to toss it but then I was like.. hmmm I can put this on my arm. So I just cut the seam where the toes are. I can slip the gloves over the bottom around my wrist and the elastic keeps it up on my arms. I guess necessity is the mother of insane inventions. lol


... and that is exactly how I came to make mine, as well. Too funny!

ETA: I think I first learned about arm protectors in general because some of the Hong Kong and Taiwan YT soapers wear them. I imagine they'd be easy to sew if you are someone (unlike moi) who can run a sewing seam in a straight line.


----------



## TashaBird (Oct 23, 2020)

CatahoulaBubble said:


> Well I'd looked into buying arm protectors, they do make them, but they were stupidly insane and then when I was doing laundry I saw a sock that had a hole and was going to toss it but then I was like.. hmmm I can put this on my arm. So I just cut the seam where the toes are. I can slip the gloves over the bottom around my wrist and the elastic keeps it up on my arms. I guess necessity is the mother of insane inventions. lol


Add arm warmers/guards to the list of things I didn’t know I needed, until I had them. They didn’t get soap on them. And, I kept them on for awhile while I did other crafty things. Thanks so much for the idea!


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 23, 2020)

You read the ingredients on the back of the lotion bottle and judge...harshly. (Seriously, Bath and Body Shop lotion is garbage).


----------



## Highfive (Oct 23, 2020)

CatahoulaBubble said:


> I cut the toes out of my old socks to use as arm protectors instead of wearing long sleeves so if I get soap or lye on my "sleeve" I can just whip it off and grab another mutilated sock from the box. My mom almost threw out my mutilated sock box because she thought they were trash. My family thinks I'm insane for keeping them. lol


Nothing wrong with upcycle. Its beneficial to your budget. I don't think you are crazy. Matter fact recycling old t-shirts for clean up saves money too.


----------



## GemstonePony (Oct 23, 2020)

Am I the only person who wears long gloves, and just washes and reuses them? I also wear a long-sleeved, zippered jacket so if I spill batter on my jacket I don't have to lift anything over my head to remove the jacket. I haven't spilled batter on my jacket yet, it's just a safety precaution.


----------



## TashaBird (Oct 23, 2020)

GemstonePony said:


> Am I the only person who wears long gloves, and just washes and reuses them? I also wear a long-sleeved, zippered jacket so if I spill batter on my jacket I don't have to lift anything over my head to remove the jacket. I haven't spilled batter on my jacket yet, it's just a safety precaution.


I just ordered some long dish gloves to use for soap and dishes. And, I was thinking about a rubber apron.


----------



## Rsapienza (Oct 24, 2020)

lenarenee said:


> May I ask what brand you use? We've tried a couple and they were terrible - didn't absorb and shrank incredibly after a single wash.


I don't currently use them. I had bought a couple different ones off Amazon, but I too found they shrank something awful. Now I just use an old cut up towel.


----------



## Susie (Oct 24, 2020)

I do use gloves, but I stopped using long sleeves or anything else on my arms. I found that I am much better at feeling small splatters and rinsing quickly. I have gotten some bad lye burns from having batter on my sleeves that soaked through.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Oct 24, 2020)

GemstonePony said:


> Am I the only person who wears long gloves, and just washes and reuses them? I also wear a long-sleeved, zippered jacket so if I spill batter on my jacket I don't have to lift anything over my head to remove the jacket. I haven't spilled batter on my jacket yet, it's just a safety precaution.


They make me sweat too much and I can't stand it.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Oct 24, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> I just ordered some long dish gloves to use for soap and dishes. And, I was thinking about a rubber apron.


I don't use a rubber apron, I just have a water resistant apron. I always thought aprons were silly until I started soap making and now I wear an apron every time I am in the kitchen. I've turned into my grandmother.


----------



## Zing (Oct 24, 2020)

This thread is just cracking me up!  I thought I was crazy to be perseverating on spatulas and I really want to find one-piece ones.  I have a spatula where the thingy separated from the handle when I was making lotion bars and beeswax got down into the thingy and now the handle can only go down into the thingy part way (feeling very articulate tonight).  

Before I made my first soap (curiously I had not watched any YouTubes) I took all the lye warnings seriously and I got these super long industrially indestructible gloves, plus uber-goggles.  My boys made fun of me and said I was out of a "Breaking Bad" episode.  Three years later and I'm still wearing the gloves and love them.  At least I'm not using one-use gloves and tossing them.  And I wear my hoodie that's missing a zipper and has holes and bleach stains.  #SexySoaper

However...I do go thru a lot of paper towels.  Yes, I said it.  And I feel guilty so am glad to get all these suggestions.  During soaping sessions is when I use paper towels.  But for clean up I use newspaper (for you younguns, it's this thing kinda like cnn.com except it's on paper) and wipe out/off all my utensils and bowls.


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 25, 2020)

TheGecko said:


> For those talking about towel issues I have one word for you...microfiber.
> 
> I got tired of wasting paper towels and they really didn't work all that well...wet or dry they just seemed to smear everything around.  So one day I accidently grabbed one of my micofiber dust towels instead of a regular dish towels and WOW...it really sucked up the dispersed mica I had just spilt.  I was then going to toss it in the washer, but decided to rinse it out with a bit of Dawn and water and again...WOW.  Not a trace of mica and the towel didn't feel oily.
> 
> Went to Amazon and ordered these: Microfiber Towels.  I absolutely love them!


I just ordered these from your link Lol. I have come to love microfiber towels for soapmaking. They are so versatile!  

One thing i have learned...dont put them in the dryer. It ruins them. They attract every piece of lint.

The one i use in my sink is perfect for cleaning soapy/oily containers with some dawn. I was using sponges, but they just got eaten away, i guess from the lye. Plus you can get the towel into all the crevices to get things really clean.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Oct 25, 2020)

TheGecko said:


> For those talking about towel issues I have one word for you...microfiber.
> 
> I got tired of wasting paper towels and they really didn't work all that well...wet or dry they just seemed to smear everything around.  So one day I accidently grabbed one of my micofiber dust towels instead of a regular dish towels and WOW...it really sucked up the dispersed mica I had just spilt.  I was then going to toss it in the washer, but decided to rinse it out with a bit of Dawn and water and again...WOW.  Not a trace of mica and the towel didn't feel oily.
> 
> Went to Amazon and ordered these: Microfiber Towels.  I absolutely love them!


So I bought some last week and used them today. Holy soap cleaning these are fantastic. I just ordered a pack of 50. They cleaned up the oils and residue soap 100 times better than paper towels and just tossed them in the washing machine for when I next do laundry.


----------



## TheGecko (Oct 25, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> One thing i have learned...dont put them in the dryer. It ruins them. They attract every piece of lint.



I haven't had any issues with drying, but I do use the Bounce dryer sheets in the black box because I have cats.  They still stick to each other, but now to my other towels.



CatahoulaBubble said:


> So I bought some last week and used them today. Holy soap cleaning these are fantastic. I just ordered a pack of 50. They cleaned up the oils and residue soap 100 times better than paper towels and just tossed them in the washing machine for when I next do laundry.



I'm glad you like them.  I would suggest rinsing them with some soap and then letting them dry before tossing in the washer...any batter residue turns to soap.


----------



## LilianNoir (Oct 25, 2020)

Zing said:


> This thread is just cracking me up!  I thought I was crazy to be perseverating on spatulas and I really want to find one-piece ones.  I have a spatula where the thingy separated from the handle when I was making lotion bars and beeswax got down into the thingy and now the handle can only go down into the thingy part way (feeling very articulate tonight).
> 
> Before I made my first soap (curiously I had not watched any YouTubes) I took all the lye warnings seriously and I got these super long industrially indestructible gloves, plus uber-goggles.  My boys made fun of me and said I was out of a "Breaking Bad" episode.  Three years later and I'm still wearing the gloves and love them.  At least I'm not using one-use gloves and tossing them.  And I wear my hoodie that's missing a zipper and has holes and bleach stains.  #SexySoaper
> 
> However...I do go thru a lot of paper towels.  Yes, I said it.  And I feel guilty so am glad to get all these suggestions.  During soaping sessions is when I use paper towels.  But for clean up I use newspaper (for you younguns, it's this thing kinda like cnn.com except it's on paper) and wipe out/off all my utensils and bowls.



@Zing, go buy thee the spatulas I linked to! (here)  Do eeeeeeet!
I used to make gourmet cupcakes in college(for friends,family, coworkers, nothing serious but I did bake a lot) and that was when I learned that I hate two part spatulas. NEVER AGAIN.

Interesting to see the convos re: arm warmer and aprons.

Over the past year, I've gone through different types of protective gear, trying to find what works for me; my old lab coat (sleeves are too wide and hang and I have dipped them in soap batter more than a few times. PASS), long sleeve cotton shirts(not bad, but my kitchen is always warm and that doesn't help and I don't like that I have to take the whole shirt off if batter or lye solution soaks it), then 3/4 sleeves with long gloves(better but there's a tiny gap where they don't quite meet), and finally a waterproof canvas work apron with long gloves. The last one has been what I've done in my last few sessions, and while it IS warm, I like all the storage/pockets of the apron, but there are still parts of my arm exposed.
I got this, if anyone is interested:


			Amazon.com
		


I will still recommend an apron though. With separate protective arm gear. I hadn't even THOUGHT about arm warmers... which is hilarious because I'm gothic kind of girl in my aesthetic and I own no less than half a dozen fancy, decorative arm warmers(I live in FLORIDA. I don't even wear them but like one month a year.   Don't judge me )

Honestly the arm warmer thing sounds like a perfect solution. Cheap and easy to make. Easy to take off if it gets something on it. Easy to clean.
AND! the timing couldn't be better, because I had just gone through old clothes and was about to get rid of a bunch of long/knee high socks that didn't fit me and/or I didn't wear (see: Florida).They were in a bag to go to goodwill when I saw the posts about arm warmers and using old socks. Thanks for that!

Oh man, it's been like a month plus since I made soap. I need to make it again sooooon.


----------



## TheGecko (Oct 25, 2020)

LilianNoir said:


> @Zing, go buy thee the spatulas I linked to! (here) Do eeeeeeet!



I have them...got them from the Dollar Tree.  IMHO they are good for some things, but I can't scrape out a bowl with them so I go with the softer rubber ones (Betty Crocker - Dollar Tree).  And I agree about the two part ones...as for cooking/baking.  I pulled one apart and OMG, it was black inside.  All my the BC ones I got from the Dollar Tree got a good bleaching and I only use them for soaping.  I then went and order a set of one-piece silicone ones off Amazon.



> Interesting to see the convos re: arm warmer and aprons.



I tried using long sleeves, but they just got in the way and it was too warm for the summer.  I just wear an old t-shirt of my husband's, leggings, sometimes slippers and an apron.  Mind you, I don't _need_ an apron, but when I saw the Cat Apron on Amazon I just had to have it.  It sits on the same hook as my stick blender so I don't forget to put it on and I keep my eye protection in one of the pockets.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Oct 27, 2020)

TheGecko said:


> I haven't had any issues with drying, but I do use the Bounce dryer sheets in the black box because I have cats.  They still stick to each other, but now to my other towels.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you like them.  I would suggest rinsing them with some soap and then letting them dry before tossing in the washer...any batter residue turns to soap.


Oh I put them in a bucket of water as I'm cleaning up so I can just wring them out and wash them.


----------



## Zing (Oct 27, 2020)

I was grocery shopping today at Aldi and got the last two one-piece spatulas on the shelf!  Score!  Are you happy now, @LilianNoir ?!


----------



## GemstonePony (Oct 27, 2020)

Target has single-piece, smooth, convex, silicone spatulas for $5 right now. Relatively stiff with thin edges. I bought 4, and I'm thrilled with them. Considering getting more for actual baking.


----------



## LilianNoir (Oct 28, 2020)

Zing said:


> I was grocery shopping today at Aldi and got the last two one-piece spatulas on the shelf!  Score!  Are you happy now, @LilianNoir ?!


I can finally rest easy tonight!


----------



## earlene (Oct 29, 2020)

AliOop said:


> I do this, too! I thought I made up this trick so it cracks me up that someone else had the same thought.



No you are not the only one; I suspect hundreds of people do this or something similar. I've used old sleeves from cardigans as well; what I cannot donate to Goodwill goes into the rag bag; what I can re-purpose gets re-purposed. I have even used waistbands from skirts as head bands to keep my hair off my face (back in the day when I wore knit skirts with knit waistbands - don't have that figure anymore  ).

Although I prefer not to cover my arms when making soap, because like Susie, I feel the soap on bare skin sooner than if it soaks through fabric.  Clean-up is easier for me this way.

Old flannel pjs happen to be very useful for insulating soap or cleaning up spills, or any number of things, depending on how good shape the fabric is still in and with the right color scheme, I even use them for decor purposes.  But that's beyond soap.

Regarding aprons:  I use a normal kitchen apron - okay what is normal?  For me it's a big apron that also wraps around the bottom half and ties are long enough to wrap all the way around to tie in a bow in the front.  Plus I like pockets, just in case I need to pocket something.  I have some white ones just for soaping, but also a pillow ticking apron and a fancy-ish one given out by the Guild at a conference I attended.  It's a little short. I like the close to knee-length ones better.  I also don't wear socks while soaping.  I can feel raw soap if it splashes on my toes, but not if I'm wearing socks.  I don't wear close-toe shoes ever unless it's snowing or raining or I'm hiking in the woods.  I'm a flip-flops gal all the way most of the time.  

Regarding gloves: I prefer nitrile gloves that cover my wrists. I don't like thick kitchen gloves for soaping; they make me sweat too much and I just don't have the dexterity with them that I do with nitrile gloves. I sweat in them, too, but it's not as bad as with kitchen gloves.


----------



## KimW (Feb 9, 2021)

Hmmmm...is this thread too old to add a post?  Eh.  Confession:  I like cutting my soap when it's still hot.  I mean hot to the touch so that even if it was done saponifying, I'd still need to wear some thin gloves to handle.  The soap isn't soft enough to show fingerprints, just really hot and it goes through the cutter like butter.  Love it.


----------

